# So I've started to watch DBZ for the first time in my life



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2017)

Best I can summarize so far is:

"NOO"

"IMPOSSIBLE"

"HOLD ON"

*grunting*

*smirk*

- Waiting a million years for them to say "I'm not at my full strength", and then sigh because it will take another million years to finish.

- Not beating the opponent at the right time because they want to wait for no reason, and then I sigh again.

- Token character dies at the end of the fight do to a freak reappearance of said opponent, yadadadada....

I'm not usually the impatient type, but when a scene of a dozen smaller Cell's flying through the air takes 30 seconds with less than 10 actual frames, my hands slide down my face in boredom.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 8, 2017)

So have you watched any of the DBZ abridged? That stuff's halarious


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> So have you watched any of the DBZ abridged? That stuff's halarious


Yes, and I almost wish some of the lines were real.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 8, 2017)

i can't watch even the English dub anymore. TeamFourStar completely reprogrammed how i identify the characters' voices and personalities. Watching the official English dub(s) just makes me cringe now. Also, the translation is shit. Funimation ruinned the term "nerve racking" by running it into the ground and using it thrice in every fucking episode.


----------



## Brechard (Jan 31, 2017)

I only recently finished DBZ, and now I'm waiting weekly for DBS dub to release online, since those fuckers won't put it on telly over here.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

You need to watch Dragon Ball first.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2017)

Eh, DBZ went downhill after the "Freezer" episodes...


----------

